# 96 4x4 Transmission Help



## delogj (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey guys,
I have a 96 4x4 hardbody pickup with the KA24E engine and a 5 speed manual transmission. Quite a while ago the 3rd and 4th synchronizer hub broke into pieces in the transmission. After calling a ton of parts distributors around the country I have yet to find someone with this part. I started looking into other options such as swapping in the KA30E engine and transmission from a Pathfinder. While looking into doing this I was wondering if the 5 speed from the KA30E would bolt up to the KA24E engine even with a bellhousing swap or something?

So with all that said I was wondering if you guys have any advice. Can't find any Hardbody 4x4's in the junkyard to pull a tranny off of.

I've done some reading but know you guys are the experts, sorry if I misspoke about anything, still learning about Nissan's. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

delogj said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a 96 4x4 hardbody pickup with the KA24E engine and a 5 speed manual transmission. Quite a while ago the 3rd and 4th synchronizer hub broke into pieces in the transmission. After calling a ton of parts distributors around the country I have yet to find someone with this part. I started looking into other options such as swapping in the KA30E engine and transmission from a Pathfinder. While looking into doing this I was wondering if the 5 speed from the KA30E would bolt up to the KA24E engine even with a bellhousing swap or something?
> 
> So with all that said I was wondering if you guys have any advice. Can't find any Hardbody 4x4's in the junkyard to pull a tranny off of.
> ...


try this
322 Transmission Gear :: Power Train :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21U) 1995-1997 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## delogj (Oct 25, 2009)

Carldick, Thanks a ton! Got the part on order, should be here by monday. Have the ol' truck up and running soon after!

Thanks again!


----------

